# Uber Gas Station recruiters making $2000 a week



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just talked to a recruiter that I've seen at these gas stations all over LA... he said uber was first paying him $50 a person to sign them up and they got $50 worth of gas even before they ever gave one ride or passed any background checks. He was doing around. 20 a day. Then uber wised up and just yesterday they changed it, now after the driver does one ride the recruiter gets $200. He said he was getting 4-8 people a day to sign up. Just 4 people a day is $800. And he don't even need a car to trash.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Like I've said before: pyramid scheme.....


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> Just talked to a recruiter that I've seen at these gas stations all over LA... he said uber was first paying him $50 a person to sign them up and they got $50 worth of gas even before they ever gave one ride or passed any background checks. He was doing around. 20 a day. Then uber wised up and just yesterday they changed it, now after the driver does one ride the recruiter gets $200. He said he was getting 4-8 people a day to sign up. Just 4 people a day is $800. And he don't even need a car to trash.


Don't you just love someone that's adding competition to your market???


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Don't you just love someone that's adding competition to your market???


The truth is I'd rather chill and just sign people up for $200 a pop then drive around all day making chump change killing my car.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> The truth is I'd rather chill and just sign people up for $200 a pop then drive around all day making chump change killing my car.


Maybe so, but just remember:

If you're not part of the solution&#8230;

You're part of the precipitate.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> The truth is I'd rather chill and just sign people up for $200 a pop then drive around all day making chump change killing my car.


Yep I hear ya.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Before Uber started running in my town we had recruiters in our taxis trying to get drivers to convert. I'm told there had been talk of Uber/Santander financed cars during the rides as well. I have heard of a recruiter camping out at a local gas station late Friday and Saturday when taxis would be fueling to end their shifts....... I tend not to fuel there, but supposedly, they've been out there. Uber pays people better to recruit than it allows them to earn as an actual pardner. That might have a small role in their reported losses to investors. Maybe.

In my opinion, any prospective driver with half a brain would look at that practice and instantly flag it as suspicious. Uber is in no way self limiting. The immediate concern for a driver and what should be quite obvious between Uber and other livery services is (obviously) Uber isn't responsible for purchasing or maintaining their fleet. Nothing new.

I can't figure out how more people don't question and see through this kind of recruiting practice. Uber drivers don't figure out a market is saturated until it is saturated five times over. Yoiks.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Verminator said:


> Maybe so, but just remember:
> 
> If you're not part of the solution&#8230;
> 
> You're part of the precipitate.


Nerd joke. Nerd joke.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Like I've said before: pyramid scheme.....


POST # 2/AintWorthIt: Boxer Avatar!
Bison's got a "Scheme"...
All y'gotta do is click on the Link:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

YOU are in the Top Fifth of 1% of ALL
19,000 UPNF Members!
Who's a Good Dog?

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Before Uber started running in my town we had recruiters in our taxis trying to get drivers to convert. I'm told there had been talk of Uber/Santander financed cars during the rides as well. I have heard of a recruiter camping out at a local gas station late Friday and Saturday when taxis would be fueling to end their shifts....... I tend not to fuel there, but supposedly, they've been out there. Uber pays people better to recruit than it allows them to earn as an actual pardner. That might have a small role in their reported losses to investors. Maybe.
> 
> In my opinion, any prospective driver with half a brain would look at that practice and instantly flag it as suspicious. Uber is in no way self limiting. The immediate concern for a driver and what should be quite obvious between Uber and other livery services is (obviously) Uber isn't responsible for purchasing or maintaining their fleet. Nothing new.
> 
> I can't figure out how more people don't question and see through this kind of recruiting practice. Uber drivers don't figure out a market is saturated until it is saturated five times over. Yoiks.


It's the desperation that individuals resort to get some regular income. They are underemployed, unemployed or underpaid where they're at and will try anything to find a better return for their time.

The majority of these folk have few choices due to education, language, physical impairment or family commitments. UBER's research shows them there is a huge pool of people who live in this under-class, and they are more than happy to exploit it to their own advantage.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

fork2323 said:


> The truth is I'd rather chill and just sign people up for $200 a pop then drive around all day making chump change killing my car.


Exactly


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

fork2323 said:


> The truth is I'd rather chill and just sign people up for $200 a pop then drive around all day making chump change killing my car.


That is kind of the point.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I would consider doing this if I were a bastard.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

relevant:
http://www.complaint.tv/uber_recrui...a_gas_stations_ripping_off_workers-11046.html
from http://www.complaint.tv/uber_recrui...a_gas_stations_ripping_off_workers-11046.html


> I worked as a Brand Ambassador for Uber recruiting new drivers at various gas stations in the Los Angeles area. Uber states that we would be paid $50 per person we sign up. I worked 3 days between the dates of 5/31-6/14. Uber only paid me for 1 out of 3 days worked. I had a total of 10 sign-ups between these dates, which should have been a total of $500 deposited into my account. I only received $250. I tried e-mailing Rudy Hernandez, Sandra Chagoya, and Jesse Gurtis. I either received a response that did not help, or no response at all. One of the responses indicated that if a Brand Ambassador does not log in a gas card that was given out to a new sign-up, the Brand Ambassador would not be paid. I completely understand this rule and I undoubtedly logged in all gas cards I gave out to people who were signed up under my name. I even tracked the gas card numbers on a personal spreadsheet and sent it to Uber to show them that I can account for all gas cards given out under my name. I did not receive a reply after I sent them proof that I did everything according to their guidelines. I sent an e-mail to Sandra Chagoya expressing my concern and asked to please at least give some reassurance that my pay issue will be looked into; otherwise I cannot work until I know I will be compensated accordingly. Her reply was "Please coordinate with Rudy as he is in charge of these issues. I am not able to assist you with any pay issues". I had already contacted Rudy with no result. I sent this e-mail on 6/19/15 and I was scheduled to work the next day, 6/20/15. I told Sandra if I did not receive some type of acknowledgement, I would not work. This resulted in the "termination" of my assignment. All e-mails I sent were cordial and I remained very patient throughout the process. The termination of a Brand Ambassador's assignment simply because the Ambassador was not compensated the appropriate commission is wrong. I received an e-mail today from Rudy Hernandez regarding my termination. He stated, "We do not appreciate people playing the game of I won't work until I get paid."
> 
> I found an old e-mail with over 100 Brand Ambassador's e-mails and sent a "reply to all" asking if anyone else had issues. I received quite a few replies back from people who have also been shorted.
> 
> I purpose of this email is to expose the program and their inefficient pay structure along with wrongful termination practices. This serves as a warning to all other Brand Ambassadors they are recruiting for future assignments.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> relevant:
> from http://www.complaint.tv/uber_recrui...a_gas_stations_ripping_off_workers-11046.html


They even need to make that gig torture


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Huberis said:


> They even need to make that gig torture


Well think about it. They are in the habit of being unethical. Why would they suddenly start begin being ethical when they can just be pieces of shit 100% of the way? Perhaps that is a foreign and scary world to them and they do not feel comfortable in it. It's what non-scumbags call cowards.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Well think about it. They are in the habit of breaking rules and cheating. Why would they suddenly start begin being ethical when they can just be pieces of shit 100% of the way?


Continuity is key.


----------

